
Yahoo re-org: A view from the ranks - markbao
http://gowest.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/06/27/yahoo-re-org-a-view-from-the-ranks/
======
ajbatac
Great read. I feel what the yahoo search team feels from here.

